# Carpet and Vinyl Needed



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Decided I needed new carpet and vinyl flooring in my rental house.*

*206 Betty Road, 32507, behind Outcast Bait n Tackle, off Barrancus, off Rue Max.*

*Any recomendations?*

*850-324-4202*
*Tom*

*Thanks*


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Have you found anyone yet?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I have one quote, and I am getting another tomorrow, both from local carpet stores.

Why do you ask?

Have an avenue?

Thank you


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks like you got it covered. I install that is all.


----------

